# Mexicana Airlines coming back soon?



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

New investors deposited a big fat check today and made progress in restarting Mexicana Airlines. With luck, maybe my beloved Mexicana Airlines will be flying again by April 2012. That should also lower airfares a bit with renewed competition. I never could understand why someone would fly on AA when they could get old time service, courtesy, happy flight attendants and a meal on Mexicana....

Confirman depósito de 300 mdd de Med Atlántica para Mexicana


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GringoCArlos;704506 I never could understand why someone would fly on AA when they could get old time service said:


> Confirman depósito de 300 mdd de Med Atlántica para Mexicana[/url]


I haven't flown on a Mexican airline for years because the fares from Mexico City to Philadelphia are always much higher than they are with most US airlines. Too bad for me  .


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I just received an email that Volaris is selling tickets for 50% off until 11 pm tomorrow night. Fare discount applies to all their flights, both within Mexico and between Mexico and the US. You have to purchase today or tomorrow, but can fly anytime between now and Nov 30th.

Disclaimer: I have no connection to Volaris.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't want to hijack the thread but awhile back there had been an announcement by Southwest that it was partnering with a low cost Mexican airline which probably means cheaper fares through Houston or Phoenix. Has anyone heard any details?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> I don't want to hijack the thread but awhile back there had been an announcement by Southwest that it was partnering with a low cost Mexican airline which probably means cheaper fares through Houston or Phoenix. Has anyone heard any details?


Southwest and Volaris are partners. Volaris has flights from Gdl to 
Chicago / Midway (MDW)
Fresno (FAT)
Las Vegas (LAS)
Los Ángeles (LAX)
San Diego (SAN) ¡Nuevo!
San Francisco / Oakland (OAK)
San Jose California (SJC) 

Don't know about their other city pairs.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Hopefully for east coast flyers, they will fly somewhere besides Midway. My thought is that somehow Southwest will tie them, Volaris, into one or more Southwest hubs. Guadalajara may be good for you but I really want Queretaro, San Luis Potosi or Leon. I do believe that they go into Toluca.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> Hopefully for east coast flyers, they will fly somewhere besides Midway. My thought is that somehow Southwest will tie them, Volaris, into one or more Southwest hubs. Guadalajara may be good for you but I really want Queretaro, San Luis Potosi or Leon. I do believe that they go into Toluca.


Looks like they have flights from a lot of Mexican airports. One would have to check to see what the combinations look like.
Acapulco (ACA)
Aguascalientes (AGU)
Cancún (CUN)
Cd. de México / D.F. (MEX)
Chihuahua (CUU)
Cuernavaca (CVJ)
Culiacán (CUL)
Guadalajara (GDL)
Hermosillo (HMO)
La Paz (LAP)
León (BJX)
Los Cabos (SJD)
Los Mochis (LMM)
Mazatlán (MZT)
Mexicali (MXL)
Monterrey (MTY)
Morelia (MLM)
Oaxaca (OAX)
Puebla (PBC) Puerto Vallarta (PVR)
Tijuana (TIJ)
Toluca (TLC)
Uruapan (UPN)
Zacatecas (ZCL)


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

The combinations are not so great. For example, flights out of Leon only go to 7 Mexican cities, nothing in the US. Since Leon BJX is only 20 minutes from me, that's the one that I keep my eye on.

For now I think that there are only 4-5 cities in Mexico that have flights to the US. Hopefully, they'll add more.


----------

